#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости сайтов >  > > >  >  >  Новый форум тхеравады

## Антарадхана

Решил создать новый форум по тхераваде http://saddhamma.mybb.ru 
Буду рад видеть там тхеравадинов, а также всех интересующихся тхеравадой и благожелательно относящихся к тхераваде.
Пока там пустовато, но надеюсь, что общими усилиями получиться наполнить его интересными темами и дискуссиями.

----------

Joy (25.11.2019), Ануруддха (13.11.2018), ТаТая (09.08.2020)

----------


## PampKin Head

dhamma.ru/forum ?

----------


## Shus

> Решил создать новый форум по тхераваде http://saddhamma.mybb.ru 
> Буду рад видеть там тхеравадинов, а также всех интересующихся тхеравадой и благожелательно относящихся к тхераваде.
> Пока там пустовато, но надеюсь, что общими усилиями получиться наполнить его интересными темами и дискуссиями.


Цвет, на мой взгляд, бьет по глазам - слишком насыщенный.

----------

Михал (13.11.2018)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Цвет, на мой взгляд, бьет по глазам - слишком насыщенный.


Обнаружил, что можно включить возможность пользователям самим выбирать стиль отображения из сотни вариантов. Меняется в профиле, во вкладке "отображения". Включил такую возможность.

----------

Shus (14.11.2018)

----------

